
Uber driver looks down for seconds before fatal crash - chopin
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/video-uber-driver-looks-down-for-seconds-before-fatal-crash/
======
randomerr
Safety drivers have an impossible job. They're just the sacrificial lamb,
staked out to appease the regulatory gods. The driver was looking down,
probably at her phone. Shame on her and all that, but take a good long look at
yourself. How many hours of mind-numbing boredom could YOU take before you
pulled out yours? The car had been functioning fine until that point.

